# Phantom and Christine



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

This year I finally get to do a full Halloween party. My parents would never let me and when I finally got to move out last year my roommate did nothing but nag at me anytime I set anything up or had an idea. I ended up with almost nothing but a little pumpkin patch in the corner just so I wouldn't have to listen to it, and I did try to be polite and nice about it and she said as long as I decorated and and took it all down she didn't care. I didn't even get a chance to take down I went to work on the 1st and when I got to my apt there was nothing left set up and I'm still missing half my pumpkins. Needless to say it was quite the bummer and even Rocky Horror couldn't fix it. 

This year though is different I live with my fiancee who has said I can do whatever I want and every time I have an idea she's like that's cool and all set to help out. Only problem is she hasn't celebrated Halloween or dressed up in about 16 years, this makes me mighty sad I must say. We talked about it and I am gonna do the Phantom and she is going to go as Christine but we are having problems with an idea for her costume. 

Seems simple enough but we are doing a small variation on it. I'm doing a Phantom of the Opera/Cyber Punk idea. Instead of the normal mask I'll be doing a silver mask with glowing red eye. Dark blue robe with a modern twist on the standard tux mixing the old new and sci fi. We are having trouble thinking of a costume for her though I was thinking something like renaissance gown and adding some small chains around it and to it with a kind of punk hairdo and makeup added to the mix but I'm not sure. Any ideas or suggestions for her costume would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't know who Chrsitine is that you are talking about ..I only know of Christine the car.
Is it from a movie?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Christine is the girl/opera singer in Phantom of the Opera that the Phantom kidnaps. 

On the costume idea. Maybe use a pattern for a Renaissance gown, but use punk, bright patterned fabrics to make it?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks spider...

check this for ideas
http://www.ipso-facto.com/dresseslngsatinbroc.htm


----------



## chartreuse chaos (Aug 10, 2008)

Since a long dress is in order, head to a thrift store and look for prom dresses and wedding dresses. If you don't have a good thrift store nearby, try the classified ads or Ebay. Then embellish the dress to make it more period appropriate. Add petticoats (also found used along with wedding dresses) and a nice wig. If she has long hair, sweep it up in an updo instead (cheaper). Tulle (net fabric) is very cheap and can be used for embellishing, along with fake flowers (glittered maybe).

Hope this helps


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Why not add glowing elements to her dress. Like, fill some clear tubing with highlighter and water cap it off at the ends then sew it to her bodice in whatever design you want. All of the tubing will glow in black light.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

*phantomand christine*

Wow, sounds like you got it figured out pretty well,and I think your ideas are cool. The only thing I would suggest is figure out a way to let people know who christine is.. or probably you'll be telling everyone all night. can t wait to see pics!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

No ideas for Christine, but I would think that a silver mask with a red glowing eye will make you look like the Terminator...in a tux. People wil just assume your Christine is Sarah Connor. Best to stick with tradition and use a white mask no red lights.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

kudos to you on the creativity, but I would not do this unless you are ok with explaining what you are supposed to be over and over every time you wear your costumes. Originality is good, but putting too much of a change on a specific character makes the character unrecognizable. I agree with Dr Morbius that a plain white mask would be best for this, the silver mask with a glowing red eye would make you look like the terminator in a tux..lol.. or just some crazy cyborg thing. And even going as the classic Phantom and Christine, you will probably still have to tell most people who Christine is.


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the input I really do appreciate it. I would have responded sooner but I came down with something that knocked me out for about a week and then school started back up.

I thought about the concern of changing it up to much that no one would recognize it. So we are working to adjust them and see what we want to do to keep the theme and such. We are gonna sign our party invites the Phantom and Christine so everyone knows off the bat before they get to the party. All the people that are invited know who they are; of course as I've made all of the ones who didn't see it watch the last movie with Gerard Butler in it.

I'll let those interested know how it goes and certainly try to get pictures up. Luckily a friend of my Fiancee is a photographer, as our puppy ate her digital camera.


----------

